# Rookie In Modesto



## MZH (Jul 14, 2012)

Im from the Modesto Area. Im looking for anyone that gets together with friends and  bangs it out in their garage or backyard.  I currently cannot afford going to a studio right now.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't know of anyone in that area but I'm sure someone else will know of something! Welcome to MT!


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 14, 2012)

MZH said:


> Im from the Modesto Area. Im looking for anyone that gets together with friends and  bangs it out in their garage or backyard.  I currently cannot afford going to a studio right now.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Might help if you give a little more info about yourself and your background.  Lots of people might be a little skeptical about someone popping up on the internet coming to our house like that, at least without some more information.


----------



## Takai (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome to MT.  Hopefully someone will be able to help, but I think as jks9199 said, you are going to need to tell more about yourself.


----------



## MZH (Aug 2, 2012)

oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome to MT. Hopefully someone will be able to help, but I think as jks9199 said, you are going to need to tell more about yourself.




Since I first seen ninja turtles I loved MA's movies and cartoons. When The Dark Knight came out in 2008. I knew i wanted to fight like Bruce Wayne. Im 24 so that kid never faded away. lol.

my primary arts are American CQC, Moores Shou Shu (Yes the one bullshido and sherdog hates) and Pekiti kali.

I love teaching and i love training even more.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Aug 9, 2012)

MZH said:


> Since I first seen ninja turtles I loved MA's movies and cartoons. When The Dark Knight came out in 2008. I knew i wanted to fight like Bruce Wayne. Im 24 so that kid never faded away. lol.
> 
> my primary arts are American CQC, Moores Shou Shu (Yes the one bullshido and sherdog hates) and Pekiti kali.
> 
> I love teaching and i love training even more.



Hmmm... I get the excitement a kid gets from watching The Karate Kid or TMNT - hell, I trained my wax on, wax off for months and ran out to join the nearest Karate school back in the day - but the important thing is to realize that it's all fantasy. If you want to fight like Bruce Wayne does in The Dark Knight, take up stunt work, gymnastics and choreography. There's an online system that supposedly trained the actors in that (and other) movies. Me being me however, I wouldn't recommend learning anything that way myself. 

Based on your original post, I'm making the assumption that actually seeking out formal training is not something you are willing or able to do at the moment and that's fine. Hopefully, one day you'll be able to get to a school/studio and get some real training but getting together in a garage and "banging it out" isn't going to help you with a whole lot other than daydreams and fantasy. I'm not nearly as experienced as most of the people on this forum; I'm 26 myself so I'm not trying to preach to you or tell you to give up. I'm just saying there's a right approach and then there's everything else. 

I'd personally say spend some time working what you have already, see if you can find other means of study such as a study group or even private lessons once a month or so with "homework material" for you to do practice with in between classes and make the most of your training. Out of curiosity, you say you love to teach; what do you teach exactly?


----------

